# Programming Help- Prop 1



## DarkShadows (Feb 6, 2006)

Hey all, I have an Organist prop that I used for the past two years and I think it's time to retire it. Im going to salvage the prop 1 tho and use it for another prop I had in mind. The thing is, I ahd someone else program it for me, and I have no clow to program it/write the codes. Can anyone program it for me? I have the software and cable I just need a code to be programmed into it and then I can sret up the relays and outputs for the 110 volt and solenoids. It's a simple code I bet, I just want the prop to do this...

--------------------

Wait for trigger 

Turn on a Light and Trigger the solenoid at the same time

Let It stay up for about 10 seconds

Spray a water mist with two 1 second shots

Stay up another 5 seconds

Bring prop back down and shut off light and solenoid at same time

Pause with nothing for 1 miunte and 30 seonds and then wait until re trigger

-------------------

Can Anyone help me out? Im still working oin the prop, I need to wire all the electronics up now so I can test it! Thanks

Mike


----------



## The_Caretaker (Mar 6, 2007)

If you ask Johhny Mac fro EFX-Tek: http://www.efx-tek.com/ they are always willing to help


----------



## Death Wraith (Mar 23, 2006)

Last year Johnny wrote the code for my evil wood elf prop that I'll be unveiling soon. Go to the EFX-Tek forums and post your question there. I don't know how he has the time but he's super nice about it and will tweak and adjust it based on your requests. Great support!!

DW


----------

